# Assisstance required



## dubaidebtproblem (Oct 21, 2010)

I have debt from UAE and am planning to visit Qatar. Will I have difficulty at Qatar immigration. Do GCC countries share this kind of info.

PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!

Thanks.. and


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

dubaidebtproblem said:


> I have debt from UAE and am planning to visit Qatar. Will I have difficulty at Qatar immigration. Do GCC countries share this kind of info.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks.. and


Return to the UAE, pay your debt & maybe then you wouldnt have a potential problem. 

People like you make it difficult for the folks trying to live a legit life out here!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry, don't know if there is any links but would worry coming into the middle east at all in case flight was diverted for any reason into UAE. You would be arrested and held until all debts were paid.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

dubaidebtproblem said:


> I have debt from UAE and am planning to visit Qatar. Will I have difficulty at Qatar immigration. Do GCC countries share this kind of info.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks.. and


Well all depents on how much you owe...if it for a small amount i think you are going to be ok... but as other members said if for any reason the plane come to UAE you are going to be arrested and held till you pay off what you owe...

so is it more tha 100K AED?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Dozza, 
I think you're a bit unfair in your comment....OP does state that he/she would like to VISIT Quatar....no indication of a runner ! 

if what you hint at would be true, nobody with debt in the UAE could be travelling anymore at all ! sounds a bit too strong, doesn't it ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi DDP,

in answer to your question, there is no passage of *petty *criminal knowledge between the Gulf States as there is no uniform immigration system that would flag your passport.

Just to be doubly sure though, get a new passport, everything is done on your passport number here, not your name.

Hope that helps, and i trust you can sort your problem out.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> Dozza,
> I think you're a bit unfair in your comment....OP does state that he/she would like to VISIT Quatar....no indication of a runner !
> 
> if what you hint at would be true, nobody with debt in the UAE could be travelling anymore at all ! sounds a bit too strong, doesn't it ?


Disagree - OP is obviously not in country (Already done a runner) hence why he/she is questioning if its safe to visit Qatar without being locked up!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you get fired tommorrow, and have a mortgage or a rental agreement or ?? anything else, most likely the checks you had presented will be turned in and you will thus be in trouble in the eyes of uae even if you are still planning on making payments and even if you are in fact making payments. 

Lets give the person the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

@Dozza,

Without knowing the full facts of the case - example the OP could have been the signatory on the company that employed him's cheques, if so it is he who is personally responsible if one was returned unpaid, he who will have the case taken out against him, he who will be jailed, not the company or the owners of the company.

There but for the grace of god go a lot of people in this country, don't be quick to judge.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> @Dozza,
> 
> Without knowing the full facts of the case - example the OP could have been the signatory on the company that employed him's cheques, if so it is he who is personally responsible if one was returned unpaid, he who will have the case taken out against him, he who will be jailed, not the company or the owners of the company.
> 
> There but for the grace of god go a lot of people in this country, don't be quick to judge.


Whatever!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Easy be honest and pay your debts............................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

